# Milan: chiesta proroga ad Elliott per rimborsare il debito?



## admin (29 Giugno 2017)

Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.

Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Giugno 2017)

Ravezzani il solito... spara a caso e prima o poi qualcosa la prende .. vabbè !!!


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2017)

non mi sembra una buona notizia...poi magari sbaglio


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



Detto da ravezzani vale quel che vale.

Che poi, anche se fosse, non vedo il problema.
Spesso prestiti di queste dimensioni finiscono delayed per non gravare troppo sulla liquidità di un certo esercizio di bilancio.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2017)

.
wfiesso ti è stato già detto diverse volte di evitare commenti del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



Anche fosse vero se Elliot accetta non vedo il problema..

Magari Fax1 gli spiega che si è deciso di fare subito un mercato da 200 milioni per poi ripartire prima..


----------



## zlatan (29 Giugno 2017)

Non è un problema se Elliot accetta. Altrimenti mi preoccupo seriamente, sempre se non è una bufala di Ravezzani...


----------



## sballotello (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



blablablabla caproni


----------



## goleador 70 (29 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



Le vedove del malefico duo non hanno ancora capito che se il Milan finisce in mano ad Elliott per loro è anche peggio.


----------



## 97lorenzo (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



in realta rifinanziano con goldman saks a 7 8 ed a tassi molto piu bassi


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> in realta rifinanziano con goldman saks a 7 8 ed a tassi molto piu bassi



Ma infatti.
Se vogliono spargere il terrore perchè "qualcuno" lo ordina, che almeno siano coerenti e con la memoria lunga.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Giugno 2017)

Peccato che non si può commentare la fonte..


----------



## Pitermilanista (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



Il Dalai Lama cosa pensa del nostro debito e della campagna acquisti?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Le vedove del malefico duo non hanno ancora capito che se il Milan finisce in mano ad Elliott per loro è anche peggio.



Ma infatti. Il fondo Elliott mica è il fondo Manenti.
Se mai dovesse succedere, e nel caso in cui decidessero di non tenerci, c'è anche la possibilità che ci rivendano a qualche sceicco o magnate.


----------



## addox (29 Giugno 2017)

Questi devono capire che l'interesse di Elliot è recuperare i soldi con relativi interessi, che sono il loro guadagno, non far fallire la società. Per loro è più facile ed economico ritirare le rate piuttosto che mettersi a cercare un compratore.
Non c'è niente da fare, il potere attrattivo della cravatta gialla è troppo forte.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



Per me la situazione è chiara.
O Yonghong Li riesce a far rientrare i capitali cinesi delle società interessate fin dall'inizio (Huarong e Haixia a quanto si dice) e allora il problema non sussiste;
o ottiene il rifinanziamento del debito in tempi che consentano il punto precedente, sperando che intanto la squadra marci bene;
oppure finiamo ad Elliot che ci vende a qualcuno che, da solo, possa permettersi il Milan (e di restituirle i soldi).

In ogni caso ci vedo in una botte di ferro.

Questa continua ricerca di voler far passare Yonghong Li per pezzente non ha senso.
Yonghong Li si sa che non è Suning e non è nemmeno Berlusconi.
Ma ha dietro delle potenze economiche cinesi tali che gli è stato concesso un prestito così importante da Elliot.
O queste società cinesi riusciranno in tempi compatibili a far partire i capitali o finiremo ad un altro soggetto magari direttamente capace economicamente.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Per me la situazione è chiara.
> O Yonghong Li riesce a far rientrare i capitali cinesi delle società interessate fin dall'inizio (Huarong e Haixia a quanto si dice) e allora il problema non sussiste;
> o ottiene il rifinanziamento del debito in tempi che consentano il punto precedente, sperando che intanto la squadra marci bene;
> oppure finiamo ad Elliot che ci vende a qualcuno che, da solo, possa permettersi il Milan (e di restituirle i soldi).
> ...



Concordo totalmente.
Tutte queste vedove dimenticano che se il prestito è stato concesso vuol dire che c'erano delle garanzie importanti dietro (e non ditemi il Milan stesso perchè non basta e Eliott non ha interesse)


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Per me la situazione è chiara.
> O Yonghong Li riesce a far rientrare i capitali cinesi delle società interessate fin dall'inizio (Huarong e Haixia a quanto si dice) e allora il problema non sussiste;
> o ottiene il rifinanziamento del debito in tempi che consentano il punto precedente, sperando che intanto la squadra marci bene;
> oppure finiamo ad Elliot che ci vende a qualcuno che, da solo, possa permettersi il Milan (e di restituirle i soldi).
> ...



Amen.


----------



## Casnop (30 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Per me la situazione è chiara.
> O Yonghong Li riesce a far rientrare i capitali cinesi delle società interessate fin dall'inizio (Huarong e Haixia a quanto si dice) e allora il problema non sussiste;
> o ottiene il rifinanziamento del debito in tempi che consentano il punto precedente, sperando che intanto la squadra marci bene;
> oppure finiamo ad Elliot che ci vende a qualcuno che, da solo, possa permettersi il Milan (e di restituirle i soldi).
> ...


Ottima analisi, bravo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (30 Giugno 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Per me la situazione è chiara.
> O Yonghong Li riesce a far rientrare i capitali cinesi delle società interessate fin dall'inizio (Huarong e Haixia a quanto si dice) e allora il problema non sussiste;
> o ottiene il rifinanziamento del debito in tempi che consentano il punto precedente, sperando che intanto la squadra marci bene;
> oppure finiamo ad Elliot che ci vende a qualcuno che, da solo, possa permettersi il Milan (e di restituirle i soldi).
> ...


----------



## Clarenzio (30 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Fabio Ravezzani, il Milan avrebbe chiesto al fondo Elliott una proroga, da 18 a 36 mesi, per restituire il prestito da 300 milioni di euro.
> 
> Vedremo se anche altre fonti confermeranno l'indiscrezione.



E te pareva che non tirava furi una cattiva notizia sul Milan.
Vedremo se sarà vero o sarà come il Tolisso dell'Inter


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2017)

Campopiano l'altra sera l'ha spiegato benissimo. LI ha fino fino 5 anni di tempo per rimborsare il prestito e qualora non ci riuscisse ci sono banche che si fidano dell'operazione e sarebbero pronte a ripagare il debito. 

Per cui non c'e nessun rischio, il Milan è in una botte di ferro, il Milan non può fallire mai. Il resto è aria fritta


----------

